# Tunstall Court, Hartlepool, March 08



## Poolie_Girl (May 4, 2008)

Great building this one is so I've dug up my pics from my little visit there, sadly no interior shots yet.

Tunstall court was built in 1899 by famous shipbuilder and entrepreneur Williams C Gray whose family lived there for nearly 30 years. The Furness family who were a massive name in shipbuilding then occupied the building until the Council took ownership in 1948.

The local authority then used this building as an educational establishment until spiraling costs forced them to give it up in 2002. The last owners were a company who leased single appartments in the building for £25 a week but this scheme was short lived and it closed completely in 2006.

Sadly this place has been pretty much wrecked by some of the local idiots since then. Looking from the outside it appears the second floor is pretty gutted and it is on a council 'hit list' where pressure is being put on the owners of many derelict buildings in town to do something about them.

Anyway, theres a company called Blackthorn Homes wanting to do the following according to their website:







_Blackthorn has acquired the desirable site Tunstall Court in Hartlepool, along with two acres of land, for redevelopment. We are planning to convert the existing buildings, complimented with a sympathetic new build element, into luxury apartments to create homes with the highest interior specification in the region.

The apartments will overlook a stunning landscaped square equipped with fountains and trees providing a tranquil and relaxing space for the residents, who will also enjoy close proximity to the town centre and harbour._

Not really believable looking at the state the building is currently in and just what they could make by simply building houses on the surrounding land but we shall see I suppose. Right on with the pictures...


----------



## Neosea (May 4, 2008)

_'luxury apartments'_ sounds like a good idea. Great photo's thanks


----------



## Foxylady (May 5, 2008)

That's a gorgeous building. I love those arches at the front. Cracking pics as always, Poolie.


----------



## Poolie_Girl (May 5, 2008)

Cheers for the comments people. The style of Tunstall Court really reminds me of this building which is also in Hartlepool:






This is the Hartlepool Sixth Form College or as we call it Brinkburn College but I am certain they must have been designed by the same bloke. Just compare it with this pic from above:






Both beautiful buildings either way.


----------



## BrickMan (May 5, 2008)

hate to say it, but there ain't much similarty between those two, there is very little/no similarty in any of the aspects of teh building, except maybe the red brick 

look at the gables, the window archs, and the chimneys, all complelty different


Still tunstal court is lush and glad people got to see it before it was shut up again. hope the restoration is symphateic, any resto is better than it just sitting there and getting set alight every month


----------



## Poolie_Girl (May 7, 2008)

Ah I dunno, I guess it just gives the same kind of feel stood outside of both places then, must just be me!


----------



## Wombatty (Jun 9, 2008)

I can't even put this into words..

What happened?!

I spent some time at Tunny Court during my time (cripes, that sounds like a jail term - that's really not quite what I mean though) as a High Tunstall pupil.

Then as an older teen, I attended Tunstall Court Training Centre, which led to my very first "real" (read: non pub) job.

I'm just so bummed the building was so...well....neglected.

These are absolutely great pics though. Thanks for posting 'em


----------

